# Fusion-io's ioXtreme PCI Express Solid State Drive



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://hothardware.com/Articles/Fusionio-ioXtreme-PCI-Express-SSD-Review/



> Capacity 80GB
> 
> NAND Flash Components
> Multi-Level Cell (MLC) NAND Flash Memory
> ...


----------

